# Ipad et Canal +



## mmarvin (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.

Je voudrais savoir si d'autres personnes ont un soucis avec l'appli Canal +...  Les chaines canalsat sont censées se charger mais la connexion ne se fait jamais... Quand à lire des vidéos Canal + (genre les guignols), ça fait planter l'appli...

Faut-il réinstaller l'appli ou commencer à faire du lobbying pour que Canal mette son appli à jour ?


----------



## Boris 41 (5 Juin 2010)

Idem, ça ne passe pas. Plus qu'à espérer une version iPad. Au prix de Canal+ 5* c'est la moindre des choses...


----------



## Tiberius (5 Juin 2010)

Il me semble que L'application iPhone est liée au numéro de téléphone (il faut autoriser l'iPhone pour avoir accès au service). Du coup je pense que c'est normal que ça ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPad.

J'espère que Canal nous prépare la version iPad (je suis aussi abonné 5 étoiles)


----------



## mmarvin (6 Juin 2010)

Ok, donc lobbying...


----------



## Tiberius (6 Juin 2010)

Il y a un sujet ouvert sur le forum de l'espace client Canal+/CanalSat :

http://forum-espaceclient.canal-plus.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=15611&p=74568


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Juin 2010)

Tiberius a dit:


> Il me semble que L'application iPhone est liée au numéro de téléphone (il faut autoriser l'iPhone pour avoir accès au service). Du coup je pense que c'est normal que ça ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPad.
> 
> J'espère que Canal nous prépare la version iPad (je suis aussi abonné 5 étoiles)



Ça ne fonctionne pas pas non plus sur les Pad 3G qui ont un numéro de téléphone (enfin, pas vraiment, c'est vrai ; je suis un peu perdu...)


----------



## Tiberius (7 Juin 2010)

si tu as le numéro de l'iPad (tu es sûr que tu peux l'avoir ?) il faut aller sur le site de Canal et le déclarer (enfin, je pense que ça devrait fonctionner)


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Juin 2010)

Et non...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------

En fait quand tu prends un forfait iPad 3G chez SFR, tu reçois une micro SIM avec un numéro de tléphone correspondant. Mais à quoi sert- il et correspont- il surl'iPad 3G ? Mystère. Un simple identifiant ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h03 ----------

En fait quand tu prends un forfait iPad 3G chez SFR, tu reçois une micro SIM avec un numéro de tléphone correspondant. Mais à quoi sert- il et correspont- il surl'iPad 3G ? Mystère. Un simple identifiant ?


----------



## Tiberius (7 Juin 2010)

En fait chaque SIM est associée à un numéro (qui sers effectivement d'identifiant unique pour l'opérateur). Maintenant, dans le cadre d'un accès 3G comme pour l'iPad, je ne sais pas trop ce que ça donne avec l'accès Canal.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Juin 2010)

Bon, Ben voilà, on n'a pas eu longtemps à attendre la nouvelle version compatible iPad.
Par contre, plein de chaînes sont passées à la trappe !


----------



## salamander (12 Juin 2010)

Mouais.......
Ben malgré la mise à jour, l'appli plante souvent et la qualité de l'image est une catastrophe, alors que ça sortait plutôt pas mal sur l'iphone.....vite une autre mise a jour.


----------



## Tiberius (12 Juin 2010)

Il y a déjà une 3.01 mais qui effectivement n'est pas plus stable.

Sinon sur l'iPad il y a beaucoup moins de chaines que sur l'iPhone


----------



## mmarvin (18 Juin 2010)

C'est déjà plus stable oui, et l'image pourrait être meilleure... Mais bon on va considérer que c'est un premier pas.

Pour les chaines, il est clair qu'il y a de gros manques, mais je parie sur le fait que c'est pour des questions de droits...


----------

